# PPK - Interarms or S&W?



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*I am considering buying a PPK. I've owned the Interarms before, but now S&W carries the flag. 
Should I look for one made by Interarms, or is S&W just as good?*


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*Also for the Interarms, not having the extended beavertail isn't a problem.*


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I only have an Interarms, so take the following w/a gr. of NaCl....

I've read many times where someone has problems with their S&W PPK/s, so much so that it would sway me away from them.

My Interarms ss PPK/s functions perfectly with FMJ (as it should) and Cor-bon. I'm glad too, as I much prefer the appearance of the shorter beavertail. Pretty accurate too....

PhilR.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

flugzeug said:


> *I am considering buying a PPK. I've owned the Interarms before, but now S&W carries the flag.
> Should I look for one made by Interarms, or is S&W just as good?*


NIB Interarms will be rare. More likely used with all the used gun considerations.

If you want new, S&W is the easier choice. Seen some posts questioning S&W quality... but there is the opportunity for warranty service.

I'd rather get a West German PPK with the brown plastic grip and mag extension.

Just avoid the "RZM" marked PPKs if you ever want to use it for SD. Otherwise you might have to explain to a judge why you have a gun that was issued to Nazi political leaders.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

If you're looking for one in .380, I would look for an interarms one or plan to shell out a bit for a dehorning job. I found that mine (a S&W PPK, not PPK/S) would rub rather uncomfortably on the meat between my thumb and forefinger. It wasn't slide bite, mind you, just a sharp edge of the long beavertail rubbing little by little. I would start to feel it around 30 or 40 rounds and it would be bloody by 75 or so.


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*Thanks for your input and opinions fellow members. I myself prefer the look of the shorter beavertail, but quality was my main concern.*


----------

